

18 Ancient Websites You Won't Believe Still Exist - huntermeyer
http://www.businessinsider.com/ancient-websites-you-wont-believe-still-exist-2014-11?op=1

======
cratermoon
I was on the team that brought up one of the first webservers in the state of
Texas, back before NCSA Mosaic 1.0 was released and supported inline images.
While those sites have changed, they are still effectively there. The oldest
continuously running website I have dates from Dec. 7, 1995, although it has
since migrated to its own domain.

~~~
huntermeyer
I love internet nostalgia. What's the URL for the site from Dec. 7, 1995?

